# Candida yeast overgrowth during pregnancy



## beachgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey all,

I am about 3 months pregnant and have been struggling with candida yeast overgrowth for several months now. My main symptom is vaginal yeast infection, which I can treat really easily with a garlic suppository, but I know that this is just a manifestation of candida overgrowth in my body.

I am concerned that this could increase my risk of miscarriage or birth defects. Despite that concern, I am craving sugar, chocolate and refined carbohydrates like crazy (all candida no-nos) and usually (every day) give in to the cravings.

So, my question for all of you is, (if you've had candida overgrowth during pregnancy), did it cause you problems? And how did you control the sugar cravings that it causes? I am also afraid that if die-off occurs too quickly it could cause birth defects because of the effects it produces similar to alcohol in the body.

I am so worried and have researched but can't find any good information. I know a lot of the sugar issues comes down to self-control, but it seems a lot harder in pregnancy.

Any ideas or suggestions?

Thank you so much!


----------



## nuwavemomma (Jul 20, 2006)

I would not worry about birth defects or miscarriage due to candida unless in the tons and tons of reading I've done on it I have really missed a whole huge component of it. What I would worry about are thrush, food allergies, (well allergies period) and the strength of the baby's immune system, your own immune system, and potential problems on the ASD.

Google Bee's Candida group - there's a yahoo list with really a lot a lot of info - more than I've been able to take in over the last year honestly.

I had yeast overgrowth while pg with #1 and we had terrible yeast/thrush issues and he does have mild food allergies which we are slowly healing... Also see http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=434071

GL!


----------



## beachgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you so much! I actually am subscribed to Bee's group but the diet seems absolutely impossible for me to follow...I don't know - maybe I just need to get some more self-discipline!

I have had friends struggle with thrush during breastfeeding and I most definitely don't want to set myself up for that. It seemed horrible and made their breastfeeding experiences horrible.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

I too have a systemic yeast infection & started a candida diet last Monday. I truly hate it but I hate having two children w/ food allergies more. I'm pregnant w/ my 3rd & am hopeful that getting rid of the yeast now, if possible, will enable this one to be healthier.

I talked to my midwife about using something to help kill the yeast & she'd suggested grapefruit seed extract. I went to my health food store to get some, not sure if I would take it, & talked to the nutritionist who recommended the enzyme supplement Candex (by pure essence labs) as an alternative. The candex eats the yeast, which reduces the likelihood of die-off which I was worried about in taking anything to help w/ this. I spoke w/ my midwife & she said she could find no information on it but since it is an enzyme, was okay w/ my taking it provided I started slow & paid careful attention to how my body reacts. She didn't want it to cause intestinal cramping that could lead to uterine cramping.

I went to back to the store today & bought the candex. I'm planning to start tonight.

Feel free to pm me if you'd like more info or help figuring out what you can eat. The overgrowth of yeast is what is causing you to have the cravings!

HTH,
SUs


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

Just incase anyone else is dealing with this.


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the bump... I am dealing with this and was just talking to my midwives about this yesterday.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xelakann* 
Thanks for the bump... I am dealing with this and was just talking to my midwives about this yesterday.

What did your midwives say?

Sus


----------



## beachgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

I have been taking GSE and Candex and coconut oil, trying to avoid simple sugars and eating more meat and good fats, like cod liver oil. It seems to be helping quite a bit. Just FYI for anyone who may find this thread and wonder about treatments for candida overgrowth.


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

I'd second adding coconut oil to your diet. The lauric acid in coconut oil is supposed to eliminate yeast. Also the increase in good fat should help with the cravings.
There is another thread (maybe health and healing) on yeast infections and there it's recommended by mouth and topically.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I dealt with yeast while I was pregnant with my DD, and she did end up have many allergy issues, and leaky gut.

I am pregnant again, and now I have a new outlook on yeast infection, etc after much research. I am not into killing off the yeast anymore, and only try to listen to it and see where it is pointing me. I haven't had yeast for a while, and I got it again vaginally a few weeks ago. I tried the normal things to balance it, and had no relief. I then wanted to see what it was trying to tell me. I found that under the yeast I had vaginal hemorrhoids. I treated them instead, and kept up with eating fresh yogurt, and the yeast went away.

I don't believe in killing the yeast because we need some to be in balance. I now use the yeast to point me in the right direction that something else is wrong. I had dealt with yeast infection for years, and only after changing my outlook, could I be healed (balanced).


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

Does the coconut oil kill off the yeast?

bluebirdmama - I do I find out what my yeast issues are telling me? Right now I KNOW that refined sugars are the root of all evil. I have to stay away from them completely. Anytime I ingest it, I get painful gas cramps and then a trip to the BR ensues. I am not sure about sugars from fruit etc. but I plan on eliminating those for a while.

I have also noticed that I get very depressed when I eat sugar. I'm not sure if that is chemical or emotional.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adoremybabe* 
Does the coconut oil kill off the yeast?

bluebirdmama - I do I find out what my yeast issues are telling me? Right now I KNOW that refined sugars are the root of all evil. I have to stay away from them completely. Anytime I ingest it, I get painful gas cramps and then a trip to the BR ensues. I am not sure about sugars from fruit etc. but I plan on eliminating those for a while.

I have also noticed that I get very depressed when I eat sugar. I'm not sure if that is chemical or emotional.

coconut oil to me is a great balancer. Garlic is also great because it kills the bad and leaves the good. But if your yeast doesnt go away or keeps coming back, perhaps it is trying to give you a message.

As for finding out what is really going on, it could be things like heavy metal issues, overall nutrient deficiencies, consuming allergen foods, or any number of things. I first learned about this from a dowser, and later learned how to treat myself. It is hard to look up a dowser up in the phonebook, so I don't know how to fine one. But those kind of healers are great because they don't pre assume that yeast automatically needs to be killed. They are open to just seeing what your body needs and is telling you.


----------



## beachgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adoremybabe* 
Does the coconut oil kill off the yeast?

bluebirdmama - I do I find out what my yeast issues are telling me? Right now I KNOW that refined sugars are the root of all evil. I have to stay away from them completely. Anytime I ingest it, I get painful gas cramps and then a trip to the BR ensues. I am not sure about sugars from fruit etc. but I plan on eliminating those for a while.

I have also noticed that I get very depressed when I eat sugar. I'm not sure if that is chemical or emotional.

I have a major problem with sugars, even fruit sugars, as well. If I eat some candy, I start feeling uncomfortable as early as 10-15 minutes later, if you know what I mean. Seriously, it's that fast. Fruit sugars are almost just as bad for me as when I eat a piece of candy.

I also just learned that I am O blood type and that is a blood type that is more susceptible to candida overgrowth, interestingly enough. I don't know if I agree with the blood typing thing or not but the info I read said that O types tend to be very sensitive to gluten and dairy, which can both be candida triggers. I'm starting to think that I might be sensitive to gluten. My yeast issues just never seem to go away.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Increasing protein can help with craving sweets.

Try raw almonds as a snack, and add other little protein snacks here and there.

There are sweet-tasting things that are okay with candida, like agave nectar (low glycemic index).

Are you taking probiotics? Also, adding more raw and steamed vegetables to your diet can help.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Neat! I am A blood type. For myself personally, I can eat fruit sugars, and am fine. Also agave nectar is a bad one for me. Not causing candida, but it just does not sit well with me, and I get sore gums if I eat it.


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama24-7* 
What did your midwives say?

Sus

We just discussed how I've been yeasty this pregnancy and they said it was very common and to cut down on sweets and take Grape fruit seed extract, probiotics etc... they didn't give me to much advice... this thread has been way more helpful.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Neat! I am A blood type. For myself personally, I can eat fruit sugars, and am fine. Also agave nectar is a bad one for me. Not causing candida, but it just does not sit well with me, and I get sore gums if I eat it.

I am type A blood, too and have no trouble with agave.


----------



## joleneeknight (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
I dealt with yeast while I was pregnant with my DD, and she did end up have many allergy issues, and leaky gut.

I am pregnant again, and now I have a new outlook on yeast infection, etc after much research. I am not into killing off the yeast anymore, and only try to listen to it and see where it is pointing me. I haven't had yeast for a while, and I got it again vaginally a few weeks ago. I tried the normal things to balance it, and had no relief. I then wanted to see what it was trying to tell me. I found that under the yeast I had vaginal hemorrhoids. I treated them instead, and kept up with eating fresh yogurt, and the yeast went away.

I don't believe in killing the yeast because we need some to be in balance. I now use the yeast to point me in the right direction that something else is wrong. I had dealt with yeast infection for years, and only after changing my outlook, could I be healed (balanced).


Thanks SO much for this post...it really has given me hope. But what now, I guess. I have been seeing a Naturopath about this and found that I have egg, cow milk and a slight wheat allegery. But I feel that she is trying to kill the yeast and not try to get to the root of the issue. I feel that I don't really understand yeast and what it does to the body and why it comes out in the vagina and not in other areas. Vaginal hemorrhoids is very interesting, what are some other symptoms of that?


----------



## rachel65655 (May 27, 2009)

I'm type O and am actually allergic to candida. I worked in a factory that packaged yeast and I ended up in intensive care for 4 days. Allergy testing a few weeks later pinpointed the allergy. I have no food allergies or other sensitivities.

I am also struggling this time with a vaginal yeast issue. I am hoping I get it cleared up before babies arrive.

All but one of my babies have had thrush within a week of being born and thus given me a yeast infection on my nipples/into my breast tissue while nursing. It is absolutely horrible. But...I have found that a little homemade yogurt on the babies tongue a few times a day and some nystatin cream on my boobs at night and leaving my bra open and giving them air clears it up within a couple of days. You do have to wash the cream off well between feedings.

I must say that with my first couple of children I didn't know that the problem was anything other than "I just had a baby and early nursing issues". It usually would take 6 wks to clear up on it's own without treatment.


----------



## parksrt08 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Newly pregnant with Candida overgrowth*

Hi there! So I know this thread is really old, but I have found it very helpful. I just started dealing with chronic vaginal yeast issues a few months ago, and am pretty sure it's candida overgrowth related. I am now very newly pregnant with my fourth, and have been trying to find info on dealing with this while being preggo. So questions...

Did your babies end up with any issues due to the candida during pregnancy?

What treatment ideas most helped and was safe for you during your pregnancy?

There is so much information out there, it's overwhelming! Add on top of that being pregnant, I really don't want to do anything wrong!

Thank you so much for any info!
Terry


----------

